# What to do if a rider ask to stop by at another location while on way to his final destination?



## Ovais (Oct 2, 2015)

What to do if a rider ask to stop by at another location while on way to his final destination?
At many occasions it happened that rider either requested to buy something while on route to his final destination. What should a driver do ? terminate the trip at stopping by location or just continue? what about waiting time?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I will wait a couple of minutes at a store, but if they are more than 5, they need to find another ride. 

If it is surging & busy, I can't wait like that. If it's slow and I'm unlikely to get another request, I'll wait longer. 

If the pax is going a long way, I'm more likely to be accommodating than if it's a minimum fare or very short trip


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It happens often to me; the pax wants to stop for cigs or beer. I've only had one pax abuse my time, but it was a Select ride so I bit the bullet.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll wait 5 unless they're buying something for me too then they have more leeway.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Happened to me many times. Most were in and out under 2min. 

One pax was in the store longer then 5min, so i ended the trip and moved on.


----------



## Christian CLT (Sep 23, 2015)

Just to be clear in case this is part of your question:
The fare and your pay is determined by when and where you swipe to pick up the rider and when you swipe to drop them off. You could drive all around town on special errands apart from their final destination and Uber automatically calculates this based on your gps. The inputted destination had nothing to do with the actual fare. Whether you accommodate the requests is up to you, but you don't need to worry about creating new trips in the app for each stop and each next destination.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Christian CLT said:


> Just to be clear in case this is part of your question:
> The fare and your pay is determined by when and where you swipe to pick up the rider and when you swipe to drop them off. You could drive all around town on special errands apart from their final destination and Uber automatically calculates this based on your gps. The inputted destination had nothing to do with the actual fare. Whether you accommodate the requests is up to you, but you don't need to worry about creating new trips in the app for each stop and each next destination.


Translation; You get paid for your time and miles, no matter how many stops you make.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Christian CLT said:


> Just to be clear in case this is part of your question:
> The fare and your pay is determined by when and where you swipe to pick up the rider and when you swipe to drop them off. You could drive all around town on special errands apart from their final destination and Uber automatically calculates this based on your gps. The inputted destination had nothing to do with the actual fare. Whether you accommodate the requests is up to you, but you don't need to worry about creating new trips in the app for each stop and each next destination.


yes but the store or drive thru will be usually on way home, hence no extra pay for miles. you're just sitting there waiting wasting your time, while making pennies.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> yes but the store or drive thru will be usually on way home, hence no extra pay for miles. you're just sitting there waiting wasting your time, while making pennies.


Another reason to strike. We need to raise the minute fare to at least $0.60 a minute.

The other day i was sitting at the drive through to get my dinner. 4 cars in front of me and it took 20min to get my food. Slowest fast food drive through i have been through. Say that 3 times fast.

It takes 30sec to nuke a burger, another 30 sec to slap it together, yet i had to wait 20min. Now imagine if you had PAX in your car in same drive through.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

yeah, in la we get 18 cents per minute. i'd rather drive a mile that minute and at least make a dollar.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Be more like a taxi - charge $0.20 more per mile and drop the per minute rate. When you are standing at less than 20 MPH, then charge $0.60/min.

I had a guy take me from his dorm on campus to get a haircut. He wanted me to stay. It was slow, so I told him I can keep the meter running - it's only $0.20/min. He said sure. 30 minutes later he cancelled the ride. That's cool - I made $7.85 without my engine even on. Eventually I got another ping and when done with that one, returned to the barber. He was still waiting for his turn an hour later. When he was done, he pinged me. I took him home for another minimum fare ride of $5. Like I said it was slow. Those were my only three pings that day.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

I've only stopped a couple of times. Both times I've received tips worth more than the ride itself. One time I got offered some free food, but I wasn't hungry.


----------



## Ovais (Oct 2, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Another reason to strike. We need to raise the minute fare to at least $0.60 a minute.
> 
> The other day i was sitting at the drive through to get my dinner. 4 cars in front of me and it took 20min to get my food. Slowest fast food drive through i have been through. Say that 3 times fast.
> 
> It takes 30sec to nuke a burger, another 30 sec to slap it together, yet i had to wait 20min. Now imagine if you had PAX in your car in same drive through.


you mean if after picking up the PAX stuck in the traffic the earning will increase as the time goes by??


----------



## Ovais (Oct 2, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> I've only stopped a couple of times. Both times I've received tips worth more than the ride itself. One time I got offered some free food, but I wasn't hungry.


you are lucky though , i have not got any tip for my 58 rides and i am in Toronto !!!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ovais said:


> you mean if after picking up the PAX stuck in the traffic the earning will increase as the time goes by??


That's how it is now. In Toronto, you get $0.18 per minute AND $0.80 per kilometer. Both time and miles accrue.


----------



## Ovais (Oct 2, 2015)

JimS said:


> That's how it is now. In Toronto, you get $0.18 per minute AND $0.80 per kilometer. Both time and miles accrue.


thanks


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I wish I could cancel on some of these Whole Foods/Trader Joe's/(insert other overpriced "organic" specialty store here) hipsters, but I guess these asshats have been around the block a few times and they'll usually leave a bag behind in the car.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I will wait a couple of minutes at a store, but if they are more than 5, they need to find another ride.
> 
> If it is surging & busy, I can't wait like that. If it's slow and I'm unlikely to get another request, I'll wait longer.
> 
> If the pax is going a long way, I'm more likely to be accommodating than if it's a minimum fare or very short trip


Pretty much this to a T.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just so we are clear:

Technically you do make something for waiting, but it's close to nothing. Most are close to 20 cents a minute, so if you waited 5-minutes you would take home $1 (less Uber's cut of 25%) so in most cases it is not worth it for us to wait (because you are missing other potential pings).


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

It is very hard to deal with this because you are damned if you do and damned if you don't . If you do, you could wind up sitting there... and not getting paid enough for your time.. if you don't and you drop them off.. they will 1 star you. If I don't want to do it.. tell them company policy is that I can not wait more than 5 minutes...too busy to be sitting on the side of the road...


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Happened to me many times. Most were in and out under 2min.
> 
> One pax was in the store longer then 5min, so i ended the trip and moved on.


If you end trip and just leave, they could give you poor rating score which in turn could result in an account suspension.


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

Christian CLT said:


> Just to be clear in case this is part of your question:
> The fare and your pay is determined by when and where you swipe to pick up the rider and when you swipe to drop them off. You could drive all around town on special errands apart from their final destination and Uber automatically calculates this based on your gps. The inputted destination had nothing to do with the actual fare. Whether you accommodate the requests is up to you, but you don't need to worry about creating new trips in the app for each stop and each next destination.


So you will get paid more is what you're saying? Like pay isn't affected in the negative but you get your base rate for time and $.90 per 1km thereafter ?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ZoomZoomZoom said:


> If you end trip and just leave, they could give you poor rating score which in turn could result in an account suspension.


For real? First time i heard about this.

Yo guys, has this happened to anyone yet?


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

JimS said:


> That's how it is now. In Toronto, you get $0.18 per minute AND $0.80 per kilometer. Both time and miles accrue.


Btw how is Toronto uber as an X ? Mtl is okay.. But there seems to be too many drivers. One day I drove around 2 hours downtown without a ping. Now I just park and snooze until pings come in.

If $ is better inn Toronto I may just move there. Any advice you could share, plz. And is earnings more there. Being a bigger city and spaced out.


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> For real? First time i heard about this.
> 
> Yo guys, has this happened to anyone yet?


A driver I had said he got suspended at a 4.1 score. But he got back on and was trying to get up again. 
But tbh I'm hearing all kinds of stuff for different cities and countries.


----------



## Christian CLT (Sep 23, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Translation; You get paid for your time and miles, no matter how many stops you make.


LOL. I guess brevity is not my strong suit.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Christian CLT said:


> LOL. I guess brevity is not my strong suit.


A world is a better place when everyone understands each other.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Drive around the parking lot several times while they are inside. lol


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ovais said:


> What to do if a rider ask to stop by at another location while on way to his final destination?
> At many occasions it happened that rider either requested to buy something while on route to his final destination. What should a driver do ? terminate the trip at stopping by location or just continue? what about waiting time?


You can pull over to whatever stop the pax wants. But don't let pax leave anything in your car. If you get tired of waiting, you don't want their personal shit in your car keeping you from bugging out.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Most of my double stops are for dropping off someone first. This is cool because you get miles and time. If someone asks for a store stop I typically say (inn a nice way) "if you hurry". I haven't had any abusers yet.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Just make sure when you make multiple stops with a pax that they enter each destination into their phone. Absolutely make sure they put the final destination into the phone- otherwise Pax can complain to Uber that you took an inefficient route and that you were driving in circles without their consent. When they enter each destination, there is a record that they wanted you to go here & there. Have a good day.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Just make sure when you make multiple stops with a pax that they enter each destination into their phone. Absolutely make sure they put the final destination into the phone- otherwise Pax can complain to Uber that you took an inefficient route and that you were driving in circles without their consent. When they enter each destination, there is a record that they wanted you to go here & there. Have a good day.


I do that with all pax, no bs back seat driving.


----------



## ranger0793 (Oct 11, 2015)

I go ahead and make the stop, sometimes I use that to get out and stretch my legs. I just hate it when you make multiple stops and hang out waiting for a driver then they 4 star you.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Do whatever you want. Your Car / Your Rules


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up a young gal this weekend. Told me her car had broke down so she was Ubering. Asked if I could stop at the store in her words "real quick" to pick up something to eat. I said sure. True to her word she was in and out. She gave me a $5 tip for a $12 ride.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

ranger0793 said:


> I go ahead and make the stop, sometimes I use that to get out and stretch my legs. I just hate it when you make multiple stops and hang out waiting for a driver then they 4 star you.


I like that idea!


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

Ovais said:


> you are lucky thoutotally , i have not got any tip for my 58 rides and i am in Toronto !!!


Try 500 trips in TO. A total of less than 20 in tips. Canadians are generally stuck up preps but damn cheap. Americans are far more generous and cool.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

NBA all star weekend. Crazy surge. 2 dickba cooks from a reputable restaurant seemed cool so i acquiesced to their wayward demand of going to McD drivethru realized a bit late that it would be over 20mins. Had to backtrack a km after dropping them to try recoup. But the damage was far worse.
today some super cnt ropes me into starting trip and then getting me to pick up her 3 brats at a school and daycare. No baby seat... 15 min at each stop.. i was LIVId. And then wants me to go thru Mcds drive thru for happy meals. NO WAY! What if the brats are seen in the back. Or cops in the parking lot? She berates me, and threatens to one star my ass. I says i got 85prcent 5 star out of 500 or so trips.. i can afford it. It was slow, but i cant stand that smell in my car anymore.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Picked up a young gal this weekend. Told me her car had broke down so she was Ubering. Asked if I could stop at the store in her words "real quick" to pick up something to eat. I said sure. True to her word she was in and out. She gave me a $5 tip for a $12 ride.


May god bless her soul.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

Like I've sad in other threads, americans are good generous people as a culture, even tho dc and the fed might not be.
in canada everyone is so entitled and stingy, they live in million dollar condos, yet cry and downrate if i even start the meter befire they get out. And the amount of "arent tips included? Uh that's what i thought" discussions i have have to politely try and convince people with. Unreal

like took me 7min to get to you plus 4min wait 15min drive in city for a mere 10km, so half hour for less than 10 bucks
my cuv uses 14 l/100km, so about 3l at 3dollars leaves me with 7. 
No waiting for another trip from the shiddy part of town u taking me to. 
Not to mention the 10dollar car wash, the ball joints from city drive, the yearly tires for 250.
did your waitress, the cute blonde one, did she invest anything? Did she risk commercial license tickets, and accident with a ass like you who would sue me.?
did she carry your body mind and soul to another location kilometres away?
no she brought your plate, and you gave her atleast 5bucks


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ovais said:


> What to do if a rider ask to stop by at another location while on way to his final destination?
> At many occasions it happened that rider either requested to buy something while on route to his final destination. What should a driver do ? terminate the trip at stopping by location or just continue? what about waiting time?


I would be more than happy to make a few stops, within reason ( it's your call, really ),

However, you are under no obligation to be someone's chaffeur for the entire day ( or long periods ) or allow long waiting periods, if you don't want. I once had a rider want to use me for the entire night, and it was a saturday, so it would have meant it would cost me money ( not being able to take any surge trips , etc ., besides, I hate having one customer for too long ). But, if the stops are within reason, not going to be too long, no problem. One guy said he ws going to have me wait, and I told him, "I'll give you 15 minutes, and if you're not back by them, I'm closing the trip, okay? ( if he weren't agreeable, I would have cancelled the trip and have advised him to find another uber who might be acceptable, and to query text or call the driver before the driver reaches the pickup point . ).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Another reason to strike. We need to raise the minute fare to at least $0.60 a minute.
> 
> The other day i was sitting at the drive through to get my dinner. 4 cars in front of me and it took 20min to get my food. Slowest fast food drive through i have been through. Say that 3 times fast.
> 
> It takes 30sec to nuke a burger, another 30 sec to slap it together, yet i had to wait 20min. Now imagine if you had PAX in your car in same drive through.


I would recommend .60 cents per minute if the wait time exceeds 5 minutes.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I would recommend .60 cents per minute if the wait time exceeds 5 minutes.


Fwiw, based on our data at DailyPay, we see stop times being added often to final weekly invoices (Monday/Tuesday). I think Uber does its best to reflect this payment for drivers if you request it directly or via the app.


----------



## ranger0793 (Oct 11, 2015)

I did make a stop for a very nice lady this past week, she offered to buy me something in the store and she tipped me. So I was pretty happy especially since it was not very busy that night. Of course that is the exception and not the rule, that is for sure.


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

If it's on the way, or quick in and out sure. if not no way, unless you offer to grab me something. If you offer to grab me a pack of cigs it's a lil more likely I will say sure...


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

Had my first issue ever with this the other day. Typically I don't mind because it's on the way, it's quick, or it ends up being a little extra cash for me.

Story...

Pick up 2 guys, 1 girl and they want to go to the guys job to get his check. We go, the 2 guys go in and the 1 girl stays in the car. They easily take about 10 damn minutes inside, whatever. They get back in the car and want to go to the bank(it's night time so I figured how long can an ATM stop take?). About another 10minutes shoot by with the 2 guys at the ATM and the girl stays in the car. Afterwards they're ready to go home. I get them home, it ends up being a $8.75 ride and they leave a $1 tip(ROFL) and 40minutes in total....lesson learned! Definitely rated them a 1* because I don't want to be paired with rude, ungrateful people, who feel like they're entitled to a ride and entitled to how much ever time they want...only to leave a damn $1 tip. I'm a pretty generous dude, and if the roles were reversed my tip would've easily been $5 at least.

The shitty part is they can rate you terribly if you decide to drop them off. I'm thinking from now on if I go anywhere that requires stopping and someone to get out of the vehicle, I will inform them that the LYFT policy is that if I have to wait more than 5minutes, we have to drop them off in the app and they have to re-request a new ride. I would've likely netted myself an extra $4-$5 doing so. Unfortunately that still wouldn't have made up for a damn 40min fare that given the distance, should've only taken about 10minutes in total.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

If it is pool, you cannot stop and wait. drop off end trip. if you sit there they can re ping you but to wait at .10 cents a min is not gonna happen. and as per uber rules you cannot wait on POOL. I tell every pax, I can drop you off on pool thats it, this is a carpool you chose. I have no choice.


----------

